
Show HN: K2, quickly build cool dashboards using TypeScript and React - double_hh
http://k2.emumba.com
======
evanmaynard1
Took a look and couldn't find an answer to the following: Is there something
that differentiates this from many of the other UI kits out there? Many of
which are free?

If so, would be good to clearly call that out on your website. Overall the
website tells a better story as to why than most other UI kits, but it doesn't
state what is different other than "ours is better than doing the colors/style
yourself".

[https://uxplanet.org/top-50-dashboard-ui-kits-and-
templates-...](https://uxplanet.org/top-50-dashboard-ui-kits-and-templates-
in-2019-8583e41b775d?gi=6ff3b0e1a97)

